# A few flounder



## Big Eric (May 21, 2004)

A couple of flatties from Fernandina Beach.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

LOL cool


----------



## jagoin (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah my son is a professional eater to! I had to get a second job just to feed him. Nice flat fish.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Big Eric,

Totally awesome pic keep up the good work, it looks like you won't be going alone anymore !!!!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Great Pics Big Eric*

That's a nice mess of fish! And a good lookin helper!


----------

